# I gots Dumpy a Christmas Present...



## bunnyman666 (Dec 24, 2014)

... or that's what Dumpy says. I supposedly got him new goaler pads.

I never knew I could do something like that...


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Dec 24, 2014)

What your talking about willus ?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 25, 2014)

bunnyman666 said:


> ... or that's what Dumpy says. I supposedly got him new goaler pads.
> 
> I never knew I could do something like that...




Are those them in your avatar?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Are those them in your avatar?



No, Dumpy couldn't turn me the right side up on my avatar. My avatar is me on a doo rag.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Cartoonist 35 said:


> What your talking about willus ?



No willis in this thread. Dumpy went and bought his own goaler pads and now says I did it. Dumpy has also claimed that two of his rabbits from another time bought him a Rolex.

Gee whiz- Dumpy is WEEERD!!!!


----------



## pani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hoomins are so weird Trix! Mama kept thanking me and Felix and the pig for some new games her and the boy got. She keeps asking how we gots the money.

~ Clementine


----------

